
IPv6 Certification - thisisastopsign
https://ipv6.he.net/certification/
======
svcraig
Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Actually though, I learned a lot about
IPv6 by going through that certification, as it ignited my own research
tangents...and they do still give out free t-shirts for getting to the Sage
level!

